# Washing car in driveway



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

I know that this question could sound trivial, but do British councils and municipalities enforce regulations restricting water usage, particularly about people using their driveways to wash their own cars with a gardening hose?

I have been living near Manchester for almost a year, and haven't seen anybody doing it. Is it frowned upon or just not a British habit?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Arturo.c said:


> I know that this question could sound trivial, but do British councils and municipalities enforce regulations restricting water usage, particularly about people using their driveways to wash their own cars with a gardening hose?
> 
> I have been living near Manchester for almost a year, and haven't seen anybody doing it. Is it frowned upon or just not a British habit?


Only a problem when there is a hosepipe ban. We had one last summer here in the North West. If the current dry weather continues, another ban this summer can't be ruled out, though United Utilities Water say unlikely.

The reason why you don't see a lot of people washing their cars is it isn't a national pastime like in Germany, they are trying to save money (most people's water supply is metered) or they are lazy and just go to the nearest car wash place for £3!


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Arturo.c said:


> I know that this question could sound trivial, but do British councils and municipalities enforce regulations restricting water usage, particularly about people using their driveways to wash their own cars with a gardening hose?
> 
> I have been living near Manchester for almost a year, and haven't seen anybody doing it. Is it frowned upon or just not a British habit?


I'm near Manchester too and I have a neighbour who washes his car EVERY DAY !!
As Joppa mentioned the only problem would be when there is a hosepipe ban.


----------



## KatJJ (May 6, 2011)

That's funny, when I think about it, I have not seen anybody (except my husband and one neighbour) washing a car at the driveway.  That's true - this is not a habit at all.


----------



## charmingelements (Feb 13, 2011)

My neighbours wash their cars in the streets (we live in a tenement block of flats) which I've always found amusing. They, however, just use a bucket to rinse I believe. That must be very tiring...


----------



## Phil1a (Jun 12, 2011)

only in a drought when water is short. Simply, I dont think English people wash their cars much!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil1a said:


> only in a drought when water is short. Simply, I dont think English people wash their cars much!



I think English are obsessed with washing their cars - its a stereotypical Sunday afternoon job!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

charmingelements said:


> My neighbours wash their cars in the streets (we live in a tenement block of flats) which I've always found amusing. They, however, just use a bucket to rinse I believe. That must be very tiring...


Must be a Scottish thing to wash the car with a bucket of water, my neighbours do the same thing. I live in a neighbourhood of semi and detatched homes, and the few who have cars are out there on Saturday washing their cars with a bucket.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Must be a Scottish thing to wash the car with a bucket of water, my neighbours do the same thing. I live in a neighbourhood of semi and detatched homes, and the few who have cars are out there on Saturday washing their cars with a bucket.


It's the cost of metered water, and doing their bit to conserve water (Eastern England has been declared a drought area). When it gets acute, there may be hosepipe ban but you can still wash cars with bucket and sponge.


----------

